# Wood Turning



## Rohn (Nov 16, 2011)

I am a wood turner among other things and here are some of my finished projects.

This is a mini lamp and is about 10 tall.









Here are a couple of pens that I made. The yellow wood is Osage Orange and the red is Blood Wood. 









Here are a couple of pepper mills.









Rolling pins made from Sassafras and Maple.









Salt Shaker from Maple and Cherry.


----------



## RWDitto (Jan 23, 2009)

Good looking work, Rohn. Always wanted to get a lathe and make bowls.


----------



## Rohn (Nov 16, 2011)

RWDitto said:


> Good looking work, Rohn. Always wanted to get a lathe and make bowls.


I have only done a couple of bowls but will be doing more soon.




























These are spalted maple.


----------



## Rohn (Nov 16, 2011)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> just beautiful - I used to play on a lathe but all I ever managed to make was a baseball bat!


Thanks for the nice complement.
Base ball bat is a good start. I started out on pens.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I don't think I had seen the rolling pins or the bowls before. You do great work.


----------



## Rohn (Nov 16, 2011)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> my grandfather used to make Lazy Susans and lamp bases and bowls and candle sticks. '
> 
> Ever use Rutland Dymondwood laminated blanks? They have some awesome colors and items sell like crazy on etsy.com - turned keychains, etc


I have never used the Rutland Dymondwood blanks. May give them a try sometime.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Absolutely georgeous work. Wish I could ! Have you ever thought about making walking sticks. ? s.


----------



## Rohn (Nov 16, 2011)

sapphira said:


> Absolutely georgeous work. Wish I could ! Have you ever thought about making walking sticks. ? s.


My lathe isn't long enough for walking sticks. I can only turn up to about 18 inches long. Some day I hope to get a bigger lathe.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Beautiful work! I especially love the salt & pepper shakers.


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

Beautiful work! I bought a shop smith with lathe off of craigs list about 2 years ago. My big idea was to turn bowls from burls I had gotton off trees out back...maybe some day.


----------



## Rohn (Nov 16, 2011)

mustangsally17 said:


> Beautiful work! I bought a shop smith with lathe off of craigs list about 2 years ago. My big idea was to turn bowls from burls I had gotton off trees out back...maybe some day.


You should try it. It is great fun, and it uses up scrap wood. Start out with small turnings like pens to get to know a bit about turning and advance to other spindle turning like rolling pins and pepper mills. Then advance to turning bowls. Once you see how much fun it is you will be turning all kinds of neat stuff! :nanner:


----------

